# Help with Snort and Base and 404 error



## Bodisha (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello, and thanks in advance to anyone that can offer any assistance

I'm trying to load Snort 2.2 on a FreeBSD 8.2 server. Everything seems to be working fine up to this point except when I try to load http://127.0.0.1/base/ 

Which I receive a "404 Not Found" error page when I attempt to go to base/index.php.  I have verified that the base directory is under the DirectoryRoot (/usr/local/www) and I am able to load the http://127.0.0.1/index.html and http://127.0.0.l/test.php ("phpinfo()") page fine.  

I've edited the /usr/local/www/.htaccess file to include 
	
	



```
RewriteEngine On
```
 and have altered the /usr/local/www/base directories permissions in various ways based on web pages I've found on the subject, but haven't had any luck so far.

I'm a relative n00b to Apache, so any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Bodisha (Feb 18, 2012)

Also, I forgot to mention I have edited the /usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd.conf DirectoryIndex to include index.php.


----------

